# sugar equipment



## jennadabombed (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi,

I would be very appreciative with any advice starting out with sugar work. Mainly the equipment. If you have any thoughts or ideas on heating lamps, pumps and other equipment? I really don't feel the need to spend almost $400 on a heating lamp. I'm guessing there is a cheaper alternative that works just as well. What kind of pump should I get? I recently ran into somone who took a class for a summer in sugar art and is very willing to show me some techniques. I'm going to jump on that sooner than later...

Thanks again for any input, Jenna


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I would make my own warming box. There are no set design plans on these. Just whatever you feel is a good size for you to work in. Heat lamps are relatively inexpensive between $5.00 and $10.00 depending on weather you get red or clear. Most prefer red easier on the eyes.Put a dimmer switch in the cord it will allow you to adjust the intensity of the lamp when necessary. Pumps can be gotten from $12.00 to $55.00 depending on which you choose. Go to www.pastrywiz.com there is a link there for sugar work equipment. Cheapest method is to get an old blood pressure cuff and cut the pump off. You will still need a tip either metal or wood. Other equipment you will need:

1). A stainless or copper pot 2 quart size preferable!
2). A marble slab or silpat
3). A metal spoon or dough cutter
4). A propane torch
5). Rubber Gloves
6). Scissors
7). A hair dryer with a cool air setting.

Go to www.pastrychef.info there is an article there by Martin Chiffers on sugar work that will help you. Hope this helps. There are a lot more people here that have experience in sugar work so I am sure you will get plenty of advice.But I am glad to see that you are interested in it.


----------

